# 489 Subsequent Entrant 2016 Waiting !!!



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have applied 489 subsequent entrant for my wife on Jan 10 2016, CO contacted me on Jan 12 2016 requesting me to upload all the docs, Uploaded very next day.. Till now no correspondence from CO. Anyone in same situation?

Thanks

Zak


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied 489 subsequent entrant for my wife on Jan 10 2016, CO contacted me on Jan 12 2016 requesting me to upload all the docs, Uploaded very next day.. Till now no correspondence from CO. Anyone in same situation?
> 
> ...


I am going to apply end of this month hopefully for my wife .............


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

forum_user said:


> I am going to apply end of this month hopefully for my wife .............


Hi forum user, 

I have applied on January 10th, and CO contacted me on 12th January requesting to upload the documents and health . I have uploaded the docs and health by 18th January. Since then no response from CO.. Still waiting..


----------



## forum_user (Jun 25, 2014)

abdulzak said:


> Hi forum user,
> 
> I have applied on January 10th, and CO contacted me on 12th January requesting to upload the documents and health . I have uploaded the docs and health by 18th January. Since then no response from CO.. Still waiting..


I am planning to apply for the subsequent visa for my wife. I ll do it after getting her police clearance. My plan is to upload everything at the time of application. I ll ask her to do the medical next day of the application.......... Did your CO asked about Form 80 ?? or any other form ?


----------



## nikjik (May 9, 2016)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied 489 subsequent entrant for my wife on Jan 10 2016, CO contacted me on Jan 12 2016 requesting me to upload all the docs, Uploaded very next day.. Till now no correspondence from CO. Anyone in same situation?
> 
> ...


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

nikjik said:


> nikjik said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


----------



## nikjik (May 9, 2016)

Its team 10 in Adelaide


----------



## nikjik (May 9, 2016)

I applied on 28th of December2015 n co contacted me on 12 January. . Submitted all documents within week but still waiting for visa


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

nikjik said:


> I applied on 28th of December2015 n co contacted me on 12 January. . Submitted all documents within week but still waiting for visa


Same team for as well. I don't know why they take long time to finish this.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

anybody got subsequent 489 soon??


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

jayptl said:


> anybody got subsequent 489 soon??


Hey buddy how are you? Hope you remember me. 

Still waiting for the visa. How about you?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

jayptl said:


> hi dude I sent u pm


Hey buddy, 

I dint get any PM. Send once again


----------



## nagreddy22 (Apr 8, 2016)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied 489 subsequent entrant for my wife on Jan 10 2016, CO contacted me on Jan 12 2016 requesting me to upload all the docs, Uploaded very next day.. Till now no correspondence from CO. Anyone in same situation?
> 
> ...


Same situation here, i have applied for 489 Subsequent entrant visa on 01/03/2016 for my baby girl born in India. CO allocated after 15 days asked for medicals & medicals done by Mar 28. I logged in immi Acc & Confirmed the icon on the page bottom. From then the application status changed to Application In Progress till now. Waiting for my Baby visa to be granted as early as possible.. Any one with any suggestions are Welcome....

Thanks,
Nagender.


----------



## nagreddy22 (Apr 8, 2016)

Same situation here, i have applied for 489 Subsequent entrant visa on 01/03/2016 for my baby girl born in India. CO allocated after 15 days asked for medicals & medicals done by Mar 28. I logged in immi Acc & Confirmed the icon on the page bottom. From then the application status changed to Application In Progress till now. Waiting for my Baby visa to be granted as early as possible.. Any one with any suggestions are Welcome....

Thanks,
Nagender.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

nagreddy22 said:


> Same situation here, i have applied for 489 Subsequent entrant visa on 01/03/2016 for my baby girl born in India. CO allocated after 15 days asked for medicals & medicals done by Mar 28. I logged in immi Acc & Confirmed the icon on the page bottom. From then the application status changed to Application In Progress till now. Waiting for my Baby visa to be granted as early as possible.. Any one with any suggestions are Welcome....
> 
> Thanks,
> Nagender.


Hi buddy, 

May I know from which team your application is being processed?


----------



## nikjik (May 9, 2016)

Any news guys ???


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

nikjik said:


> Any news guys ???


No news buddy.. Still waiting waiting and waiting. How about you


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys,

Any grant for 489 subsequent entrant?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Finally by the grace of Almighty, Today I got the visa granted for my wife and child.... Thanks to everyone for all your support.

Regards,

zak


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally by the grace of Almighty, Today I got the visa granted for my wife and child.... Thanks to everyone for all your support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Zak... please share your timeline.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations Zak... please share your timeline.


Hi Deepgill,

Here is my timeline..

Visa: 489 Subsequent Entrant

Applied : Jan 10th 2016

CO Allocation : Jan 12th 2016

CO requested for more docs : Jan 12th 2016

CO Requested for medicals : Jan 13th 2016

All docs submitted : Jan 13th 2016

Medicals : Jan 14th 2016


Grant : June 10th 2016


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

congrts abdulzak....finally


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

jayptl said:


> congrts abdulzak....finally


Thanks buddy.. Any update for you?


----------



## REVANNA (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys 
I've applied for nomination for my 489 regional sponsored Visa to NSW region. how long will it take to get a nomination?


----------



## inderjs (Jul 10, 2016)

*Reagarding 489 spouse visa*

HI Zak 
Congrats 
my wife is on 489 visa and we appiled my file on 28 june 2016...
officer got appoint .. any idea how much time will take after visa office appoint ???

please share documents you provided or asked by immigration ??



any other member know whats the current processing time ... 

I heard last month there is system problem in Adelaide office.

Please help me 
IT will be appreciated 





abdulzak said:


> Hi Deepgill,
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> ...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I just applied subsequent for my kid paid huge $3600


----------



## Fasiullah (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi jayptl any update regarding you applied visa 489 subsequent entry ..


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

jayptl said:


> I just applied subsequent for my kid paid huge $3600




Hi,
AUD$ 3600 

How much is the fee for the spouse and kid (subsequent entrants) of a 489 visa holder currently? Sorry if its a silly question, but I could not find the specific visa fee in my research.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

*Subsequtant Entrant for sibling*

I have 489 visa from Tasmania state sponsor. My elder is non-immigrant member in my application. I want to launch for her subsequent entrant application. What will be the chance of success?
Dear all members please advise me.
As per my understanding all the following documents are mandatory
3600 $
Relationship paper
Period of stay
Medical and functional English test
Dear all members please advise me.


----------



## ricky2123 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm on the same boat. I have applied 489 Subsequent Entrant for my wife on 21st August. CO contacted for Medical and PCC on 30th August. All submitted on 15th September. Now status showing Assessment in Process. 

Is there anyone here who applied in July or August ? Do you guys have any idea how much time will take once you submitted all your docs ?


----------



## ricky2123 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Very quite !! Anyone granted 489 visa recently ?? Please share information.


----------



## zenithnk28 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello All!

I need help and suggestion. Me and my de facto partner got 489 visa on Nov 2015. we QLD in Dec 2015 and came back to India in month of March 2016, due some medical emergency. 

2) Me and my de facto partner are no longer together since April 2016, due to society pressure and Religious issues. I was going through a tough phase of life and couldn't come back to Australia. 

3) Now I am getting married as per Indian Arrange marriage system.

I would like to know whether - :

a) I can apply visa for my husband? 

b) Which visa subclass I have to apply for him.

c) What all documents required for this. We can provide relevant documents such as marriage certificate and registration etc..

b) Which visa I have to apply for him? As currently Iam not in Australia.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

indossie said:


> Hi,
> AUD$ 3600
> 
> How much is the fee for the spouse and kid (subsequent entrants) of a 489 visa holder currently? Sorry if its a silly question, but I could not find the specific visa fee in my research.


Hi mate,

How long did you wait for visa grant ?


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

jayptl said:


> I just applied subsequent for my kid paid huge $3600



Hi mate,

How long did you wait for visa grant ?


----------

